# The $3297 system..



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Here is the system that I have in my theater room. For the $3297 tax inc. that we spent, we are very happy. 


55" Toshiba 55ZV650U
Onkyo HT-S9100THX
PS3
Wii


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glad that you are happy with your HT. May it bring you many Years of joy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

We built our house 4 years ago with the plan to have a theater in the basement. With all the hard work out of the way now..... except for the baseboards, it's time to enjoy.
We had a budget to work with and I think we did pretty well for first timers. I will post fome pics by the weekend, but with the inlaws getting into town tomorrow........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm curious as to what the Onkyo 9100 sounds like, you will have to let us know how it does in your room. A review will be great!


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

The big payoff!!!

Well I must say that Iron Man 2 on Blue Ray rocked this system!! The bass is crazy.... but so is the movie!! I have had great comments from friends that have sat down and checked it out.

If you do your homework, you will be happy with the end result.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, I am so glad that you and your familia are happy with your HT. Onkyo's HTIB truly is one of the finest available and I am glad it has worked so well for you. The Onkyo HTIB even offers Audyssey 2EQ in the Package.

THe 9100 really is more similar to a normal HT than a HTIB. It offers a 25 Pound AVR that is pretty much a clone of the TX-SR606 and quite large Speakers for an HTIB. Truly the Gold Standard of its ilk.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

